# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: نحوه گزارش گیری با کمک استیمول در ویندوز فرم

## masoud60

سلام

من نمیتونم از استیمول در محیط winform استفاده کنم دیتابیسم access هست وقتی report.show() میزنم خطا میده وقتی datasource رو پاک میکنم مشکلی ندارم



StiReport report = new StiReport();
report.Dictionary.Databases.Add(new Stimulsoft.Report.Dictionary.StiMSAccessDatabase("  Con", clMain.ConnectionString2));
string path = Application.StartupPath + "\\ReportFiles\\FA\\rpt.mrt";
report.Load(path);


stiViewerControl1.Report = report;
report.Render();


----------------------------
http://www.kohan-co.net

----------


## masoud60

کسی با ویندوز فرم کار نکرده؟

----------------------------
http://www.kohan-co.net

----------


## fakhravari

پیشنهاد اینه که به صورت data table پر کنید regdata

----------


## masoud60

> پیشنهاد اینه که به صورت data table پر کنید regdata


یعنی چطوری نمونه ای دارید من در مورد winform ها اطلاعاتی نتونستم پیدا کنم نمونه کد دارید؟



----------------------------
http://www.kohan-co.net

----------


## qartallar

بیا این نمونه قطعه کد اول سلکت رو می نویسی بعد با دیتاتیبل ارسال می کنی به گزارشت در استیمول

private void printReport()
        {
            //++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ارسال از طریق دیتاتیبل++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++
            SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(db.conString);
            con.Open();
            SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand();
            cmd.Connection = con;
            cmd.CommandText = "select * from tbl_main_members where main_national_ID=@natid";
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("natid", txtNationalID.Text);
            SqlDataAdapter da = new SqlDataAdapter(cmd.CommandText, con);
            da.SelectCommand.Parameters.AddWithValue("natid", txtNationalID.Text);
            DataSet ds = new DataSet();
            ds.Tables.Add("tbl_main_members");
            da.Fill(ds, "tbl_main_members");
            stiReport1.Load("reports/MainMember.mrt");
            stiReport1.RegData("tbl_main_members", ds);
        
            stiReport1.Dictionary.Synchronize();
         
            stiReport1.Compile();
            stiReport1.Show();
        }

----------

